# Source for lead ingots



## yakawacka (May 1, 2009)

I am interested in getting set up to pour my own lead jig heads. Does anyone know a good source for lead ingots in the Ananpolis, MD area? I am guessing that shipping costs would be high, so I am willing to travel a reasonable distance to pick up. Any other suggestions for pouring jig heads would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## rchipbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

Theres always ebay.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

definitely ebay


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

yakawacka said:


> I am interested in getting set up to pour my own lead jig heads. Does anyone know a good source for lead ingots in the Ananpolis, MD area? I am guessing that shipping costs would be high, so I am willing to travel a reasonable distance to pick up. Any other suggestions for pouring jig heads would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all.


By far, the best buy on lead is with the Jerry the Junkateer on e-bay. He sells 50 lb of 99% pure soft lead (NOT WHEEL WEIGHT HARD LEAD) for $61.00 and that includes free shipping.

Plus the shipping is via the US Postal Service and it is a hoot to see the mailman struggle to get the box up the drive way and to your door. They always ask "What the hell is in that box,,,lead?" and I smile and say "Yep"

I have bought from him several times and the ingots come in a heavy duty re-usable presswood box and are in easy to handle and melt 1 lb ingots.

Click here for his url to his 50 lb deal

As to suggestions:

1. Always pour outside, never in the house. You need good ventilation

2. Always wear some eye protection. Just two weeks ago I was pouring some jig heads and some moisture got down in the mold and it spit back lead in my face and splatted all over my glasses and I even then I still got some in my eye,,,hurt like hell. Luckily no damage as the lead was already cool by the time in hit my face and glasses.

3. Smoke the cavity of the jig mold with a candle before you use it to help the jig come loose after it cools.

4. Keep the ladle in the melting pot while pouring to keep it hot and also for the first 2-3 pours, lay the mold over the top of the melting pot to get it hot as these two things will make sure the lead pours smooth and does not cool off before it fills the cavity. You would be surprised how fast that lead will cool and hardened.

Good Luck and always use caution.:fishing:


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Call around to your local plumbing supply houses. We still use lead occasionally, so you should be able to find it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The local plumbing house was able to turn us on to a mess load of lead. He actually had what was cleaned out of a Dr.'s X-Ray room. 

Robert


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

thekingfeeder said:


> The local plumbing house was able to turn us on to a mess load of lead. He actually had what was cleaned out of a Dr.'s X-Ray room.
> 
> Robert


Bet that was a real fish attractor,,,,,glow in the dark lead weights,,,lol.

Just giving you a hard time King:beer:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i will match that price.
i ahve 2000 ponds of lead every month.
i mean every month.
however, theya re not soft lead. you sue soft leads for split shots and jig heads inteded for grubs.
bur or weights and jigs hard lead is o.k. 
let me know if you're interested.
$50 for 50# shipped.


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

You can go to any scrap metal yard & buy soft lead.They not only buy it but they sell it too. I get mine there & you can look thru the pieces and pick out what you want.last month was the last I bought & it was .81 cents a pound and no shipping lol. They have tons of it too. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Soapboy (Nov 10, 2009)

You might want to ask around at your local mechanic and or tire shops. I get my lead for free, as much as I want, 2 miles from my house. It probably takes me a little longer to skim out the clips and trash than someone using straight ingots, but its really not a big deal. I definitely agree with the advice to do it outside. As Zztopsail said, we also found that it takes some doing to get the molds up to temperature when we are pouring 6's, 8's and 10's. Good luck and be careful.

Tight lines,


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

i pay 64.99$ shipped in 3 days from ebay. think his name is metalergyguy..... 50lbs.


----------

